
Show HN: Open Paperless 2 – Scan, OCR, and catalog all your paper documents - zhoubear
https://demo.openpaperless.com/#/home/
======
aminoson
Found another post from the creator's of Mayan regarding commercial forks.

"Commercial involvement with Mayan is not a problem at all, it is encouraged
and the license was changed a while back from GPL to Apache 2.0 to be more
commercial friendly."

"Forking and doing specialized versions is not bad and I encourage it, it is
the way FLOSS projects grow. If a feature can then be added upstream, we do
so, if not, it is made into a 3rd party app or sub project ([http://www.mayan-
edms.com/ecosystem/](http://www.mayan-edms.com/ecosystem/))."

"In this case Ranjith offers a customized version with features that we have
not been able to included because they are very specific to him and his
clients."

"On the other hand was Ranjith is doing is perfectly OK since there is no
copyright violation and the terms of the license are being followed. The work
he is putting into his fork of Mayan is helping the software get into other
markets where the upstream version might not have been a choice. We've been
talking and we are looking into backporting some of the more general work he's
done in his fork."

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mayan-
edms/D4GdfFG6khM/OhAf9...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mayan-
edms/D4GdfFG6khM/OhAf9GVTBgAJ)

~~~
aminoson
This was regarding a specialized version done for the Indian market in 2016.

------
aminoson
I don't understand all the fuzz about the "open" part, the licensing, or the
price. It's a commercial fork or the Apache licensed Mayan EDMS done with the
approval of the Mayan folks.

[https://forum.mayan-edms.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=64](https://forum.mayan-
edms.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=64)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-
licensing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-licensing)

Apparently not the first paid fork of Mayan EDMS

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/mayan-
edms/paid|s...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/mayan-
edms/paid|sort:date/mayan-edms/Kd3NuZHZtwQ/wlrZZELJCgAJ)

------
zhoubear
I'm happy to announce that Open Paperless has been acquired by Mayan EDMS!

Mayan EDMS is the project upon which Open Paperless is built on. We are now an
official Mayan EDMS product!

For more details regarding the acquisition head over to the official
announcement [https://forum.mayan-
edms.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=69](https://forum.mayan-
edms.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=69)

------
aminoson
The license is clear and can be read without buying the product. It is right
before the shopping cart. Cookie cutter template regarding warranties,
liability, indemnification, limitations, etc. Pretty standard when you buy a
license for any software.

[https://www.openpaperless.com/shop-1](https://www.openpaperless.com/shop-1)

------
aminoson
Nice! I prefer open source software like this when dealing private data like
receipts and invoices.

------
stephenr
Doesn't really tell me much about why it could be considered "Open".

~~~
jaguar221
[https://github.com/zhoubear/open-paperless](https://github.com/zhoubear/open-
paperless)

~~~
stephenr
That _still_ doesn't tell me why the website asks for a $4/month fee.

~~~
mayli
because hosting and maintain a website costs money, it's an opensource
procect, meaning you can host it on your own (for free).

~~~
stephenr
That still doesn't explain what the licence is for.

It says "After completing the checkout, you will receive an email containing
your product key and installation instructions."

So, its still an installed version. I love how everyone is champing at the bit
"oh its on GitHub look you're just stupid its open source" when you have no
fucking idea what the licence is for either.

~~~
dang
Incivility will get you banned here, so please edit any of that out of what
you post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
karinato
Good work! Looks awesome, it's very fast and responsive.

------
PassingCroft
I don't understand all the fuzz. It is a commercial fork of Mayan EDMS done
with the express permission of the core developmers of Mayan EDMS.
[https://forum.mayan-edms.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=64](https://forum.mayan-
edms.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=64)

